# A good example of churnalism.



## Alex (19/11/15)

ELI5: Why, nearly everyday, is there a post on the front page detailing a groundbreaking medical discovery (i.e scientists discover how to stunt growth of cancer cells), but then I never hear about it elsewhere?

toastshop 1181 points 12 hours ago*x2



read the comments here: https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlik...5_why_nearly_everyday_is_there_a_post_on_the/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (19/11/15)

Having worked for more than 40 years in print and publishing I have encountered quite a few of these charlatans over the years. Headlines not facts sell. My personal favourite was on front page of Swaziland Times a couple of years ago: WOMAN GIVES BIRTH TO SEVEN HEADED SNAKE. I kid you not.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

